# Weak Link Dogsitter



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

i'm going to Pennsylvania for the weekend. My Mom turns 90! Buck will be home with my husband who continues to be the weak link in his training program. There has not been one single morning that I have not had to remind him of 4 on the floor when Buck jumps his greetings, not to reward his piteous begging while we're eating, or to promptly correct on the surfing. If Buck puts his paws on the counter or table, WL's first response is something along the lines of "wow, look how tall he's gotten". Poodle prayers that both dog and man hear my commands in their heads and obey, for once.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness! My husband is the same! I've told him again and again, "you know the commands, please use them!" 

With my husband it's almost like he doesn't want to get it wrong (this is the first dog in his life) so he just does nothing. I'm trying to be patient, but it's frustrating.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I hope the great poodle in the sky is watching over your husband and Buck. Your post made me laugh...and I thought _my husband_ was bad. :argh: He trys to tell me that Hemi isn't mouthing his hand, she is just sucking on his hand. :doh: I feel your frustration. :biggrin:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems you ladies need to train your husbands more than your poodles. Tell 'em if they don't shape up, they are the ones who will be sleeping in the crate. :aetsch:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LEUllman I think you have that right, however that being said my BF is bad about many of these matters too. He thinks Lily is too bossy with Peeves but doesn't do anything to correct her when a well timed leave it would do wonders.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ha! Easier said than done and I've been working on WL for decades! We have never had such a large or smart dog and I have been working so hard with him. As my sweet Mom says "Hope for the best but prepare for the worst". His new crate could accommodate a human...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ugh! With my husband its treats. He will give them bites of whatever he is eating (within reason). If he gives them something questionable, I just say, "It's you that is going to be paying that huge vet bill!". LOL


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

It's a husband thing for sure! My gets upset that one dog and one cat "attack" him when he eats. I still haven't convinced him that it is because he keeps giving them tidbits off his plate. They don't beg in front of ME! He says "I know, but they LIKE my food!!" Yes. And they know that because you keep giving it to them!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My husband is pretty good about not sharing food; we decided before getting a dog that we didn't want begging, so any food we're sharing from our plate (apple slice, bit of hardboiled egg, piece of popcorn, etc) goes into his bowl or is dropped into his kennel.

Fletcher doesn't jump up and pester me as much as he does my husband. But then I'm home most of the time, while "daddy" is off working hard to provide for us. 

I can forgive him almost everything, I just sort of wish he would help with the training. Mostly he just grabs his cell phone to record me doing the training. I try to tell him that we need to practice proper greetings, but it never happens. Sigh.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I guess I'm going to be the lone wolf here. Forget about the husband, enjoy your weekend, and deal with the aftermath when you get home. I bet hubby will stick to the rules when he is the only one around, and maybe, just maybe he will figure out that the rules are in place for a reason. Of course, I would still be keeping my fingers crossed that the pup is safe, but if I was really worried I wouldn't leave the dog with him. Let hubby suffer the consequences of his own actions.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I pretty much agree with Charmed. Buck knows the rules (at least he does with you lol). He's smart enough to know what he can get away with and with whom. This *may* be the crash course your hubby needs. If nothing else, it's (hopefully) harmless male bonding time. *sigh*

At least, you're not going to come home to food wrappers and empty beer cans all over? Men! (both the human and poodle kind!) 

Just enjopy your sweet Mom's special day (Wow, Happy Birthday to Mom!!!) and just try to brace yourself to come home to a slightly lived in home with some slightly rumpled men-folk and take pictures, lots and lots of pictures - of Mom and the boys.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tell your hubby for her 90th birthday present your mother wants her SIL to obey the poodle training rules!  Best wishes to your mother. It's wonderful you can celebrate this milestone with her.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> I try to tell him that we need to practice proper greetings, but it never happens. Sigh.


No practicing on Saturday or Sunday. Those are Holy Football days.


----------

